# Hi Im New



## theothergreg587 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi, Everyone! Im new to the Site and just wanted to say hi! I am the Stage Manager for my High Schools Drama Productions, and also do many of the lighting and sound for other things that happen in our school


----------



## DJErik07 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey welcome to ControlBooth.com.


----------



## avkid (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey there,welcome to Controlbooth,I hope you can learn from us and vice versa.
-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon(part 1 of 2)


----------



## Peter (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey!

Welcome to controlbooth.com! It's good to have another well rounded person arround here (although I would venture to say that we are all well rounded to some degree!) 

I hope you can learn alot from us, and that we also can learn alot from you! (lets get that post number up past 1  )

=The OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 2)


----------



## theothergreg587 (Jan 23, 2005)

Look im up to 2 posts


----------



## Peter (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok, that's some crazy shorthand (or some nice typo)! I think you need to dumb it down abit for me!  (I dont have any idea what you just tryed to say  ) Thanks!


----------

